# Flash your..... CUSTOMS!!



## binxyboo

We have a Flash Your Stash thread, so lets see all your custom nappies.

We currently have 2 preloved WN customs (bought from Jacs on here), and 2 customs we designed ourselves. Hoping to get a couple more as christmas presents from the Grandparents!!

Preloved Bees
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs310.ash2/59032_424851566454_646376454_5234473_3725379_n.jpg
preloved Gecko
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs322.ash2/60193_425168076454_646376454_5240524_8141748_n.jpg
froggy bum front and back
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs668.snc4/60792_427509481454_646376454_5289669_3126584_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs347.ash2/62702_427509486454_646376454_5289670_5028222_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs672.snc4/61264_427509451454_646376454_5289668_5037767_n.jpg
Nappy designed by Daddy
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs673.snc4/61320_428196946454_646376454_5307128_6920452_n.jpg

Lets see yours


----------



## x-li-x

thats one of callie's she has a couple others but pics of them are on my comp, x

x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

x-li-x said:


> View attachment 118785
> 
> thats one of callie's she has a couple others but pics of them are on my comp, x
> 
> x

She is such a little doll.
And we share the same name!


----------



## Arcanegirl

New one recieved today from Poshbugs:
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%2018-24%20months/c16be448-6a00-42a4-8723-2433cbb21b16.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

First WNOS. More on their way.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2482.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Hannah

Loving everyones pics! :happydance: We have a Zebra Splash WN but no pics and it's in the wash.

But have two xmas customs on the way! Can't wait for them to get here and try them on Addys little bum! :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

https://i51.tinypic.com/f0dzlx.jpg

my first customs!! got them today :cloud9:


----------



## jessabella

wow..I want..are they exspenisive? please tell me more...im super excited now!


----------



## Eala

WeeNotions are at www.weenotions.co.uk

If you look for Poshbugs on Facebook, you'll find her page :thumbup:

With WN's, the price depends very much on what you want. The basic nappies aren't that expensive, but then you start adding all the embroidery options... it can add up ;) Best thing to do is just go on the site and have a play!


----------



## pinkclaire

Arcanegirl said:


> New one recieved today from Poshbugs:
> https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%2018-24%20months/c16be448-6a00-42a4-8723-2433cbb21b16.jpg


I am totally in love! Can I be rude and ask how much it was? x


----------



## jessabella

uh oh hubby is going to hate me..ive found the site..thanks!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

pinkclaire said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> New one recieved today from Poshbugs:
> https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%2018-24%20months/c16be448-6a00-42a4-8723-2433cbb21b16.jpg
> 
> 
> I am totally in love! Can I be rude and ask how much it was? xClick to expand...

Not rude at all :) £19 it cost me


----------



## jessabella

well I tried..and already I have been turned down to the custom nappies:cry:
..hubby said we have to wait till bub arrives ..just incase the three white lines turn out to be a nubby nub!! hahaha:dohh:


----------



## binxyboo

jessabella said:


> well I tried..and already I have been turned down to the custom nappies:cry:
> ..hubby said we have to wait till bub arrives ..just incase the three white lines turn out to be a nubby nub!! hahaha:dohh:

get some nice unisex ones :thumbup:
(am I helping?)


----------



## jessabella

ooooo..maybe..tee hee..well I really wanted one with her name on it..that was what I was really going for...He just thinks if Im going to spend that much money on a nappy I shoudl relaly love it and it should erally go with babies personality...or atleast the right name!! haha ..I agree..would suck if It had Olivia plaster on the bum and she came out as a boy!! hahahaha


----------



## lynnikins

Eala said:


> WeeNotions are at www.weenotions.co.uk
> 
> If you look for Poshbugs on Facebook, you'll find her page :thumbup:
> 
> With WN's, the price depends very much on what you want. The basic nappies aren't that expensive, but then you start adding all the embroidery options... it can add up ;) Best thing to do is just go on the site and have a play!

Now you done it, i had closed the WN tab on my browser now its open agian


----------



## jms895

Oh no, I am now in WN again YOUR FAULT :rofl:


----------



## Kota

hmmm, is it bad that ALL my WN's are customs? :blush: well, except for my night notions... will find some pics.


----------



## Kota

Ok, 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs493.snc3/26923_426849125827_611280827_5402411_4921675_n.jpg

don 't have any of these anymore, all been sold on, 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs321.ash1/28215_435188340827_611280827_5608105_2865534_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs291.snc3/28215_435188350827_611280827_5608106_210149_n.jpg

current ones, 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs527.snc3/29964_451579860827_611280827_5994898_5843339_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs527.snc3/29964_451579880827_611280827_5994899_7071733_n.jpg

latest arrivals, 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs687.snc4/62710_494682340827_611280827_7083052_3488015_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs347.ash2/62710_494682345827_611280827_7083053_2004722_n.jpg

Also have a baby Batman custom. 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs599.snc4/57923_493510685827_611280827_7061536_1598419_n.jpg

and am waiting on 4 custom Holden Landings in a co-op.


----------



## jessabella

i love the one that says pee/poo..I might have to steal that idea


----------



## Kota

haha, that was my husbands stroke of creative genius, he is so proud of it. :lol:


----------



## retromum1

Here are a few of mine ;)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs087.ash2/37682_474409388241_501483241_6699296_2522009_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs100.ash2/38343_468208798241_501483241_6535057_5108231_n.jpg

front
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs194.snc4/38061_468208228241_501483241_6535030_6867524_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs019.snc4/34325_467693603241_501483241_6523066_8319841_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs148.snc4/36756_465806703241_501483241_6470864_5080573_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs145.ash2/40565_480792948241_501483241_6870227_7778355_n.jpg

back
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs311.snc4/40868_480793008241_501483241_6870230_649650_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs311.snc4/40868_480793003241_501483241_6870229_7312081_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs093.ash2/38006_481516168241_501483241_6885583_7886930_n.jpg


----------



## Jetters

jessabella said:


> well I tried..and already I have been turned down to the custom nappies:cry:
> ..hubby said we have to wait till bub arrives ..just incase the three white lines turn out to be a nubby nub!! hahaha:dohh:

Hubby is SMART! They are way too expensive to buy before you know they work... :haha: 

I resisted Wee Notions throughout my pregnancy- figured I didn't need to get addicted to something so expensive :dohh: but then the Fluffy Swappers sent me a gorgeous WNOS when he arrived and that was it- addicted!

He is 9 weeks old and has had 4 smalls, 7 mediums and 6 WNOS, oooh and 2 wraps and 2 WNNN :rofl: :dohh: :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Where do I get these little baby leg warmer things.
We dont have these in Canada.
The UK has so many more fun things!


----------



## retromum1

Mine are huggalugs and I got them from Ebay


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I love them!


----------



## Jetters

Small and mediums- the smalls are packed away for next bubs/in his memory box though and i've sold the mediums now except his Kia one...
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/WNs/014.jpg

WNOS
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/WNs/002.jpg

Small WNSS 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/WNs/008.jpg

Medium AI2
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/WNs/009.jpg

Custom Medium aplix pocket
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/WNs/022.jpg

WNOS
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/WNs/DSCF8051.jpg

Small WN pocket
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/WNs/Image0219.jpg

WNOS
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/WNs/Image0288.jpg

Medium SS pocket
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/WNs/tree2.jpg

I've got loads more and some on their way too but not got pics of lots of them- must change that!!!


----------



## twiggy56

Jets I just LOVE every single one of yours!! K is really growing up, such a change in him :flower:

Here's my fav one....Abigail's custom name one, with roses, for Abigail Rose
 



Attached Files:







P1030017.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 25









P1020683.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Eala

I love the pee/poop one :rofl:

Need to take pictures of mine, though up till now, they've been pre-loved ones, so I can't take credit for the choice of design :)

I've got 2 on the way though (one WNOS and one Poshbugs) which I'm excited about :)


----------



## jms895

Awww I really need some more :D

I only have 2 :cry:


----------



## Kaites

Callie-xoxox said:


> Where do I get these little baby leg warmer things.
> We dont have these in Canada.
> The UK has so many more fun things!

www.cozybums.ca sell Babylegs with free shipping :thumbup: I also managed to find striped leg warmers at Dollarama that are the exact same size as babylegs last winter (I think they still carry them). hth :)


----------



## Jetters

twiggy56 said:


> Jets I just LOVE every single one of yours!! K is really growing up, such a change in him :flower:

Ahhh thank you! :cloud9:

I love Abigails one, it's so sweet :D xx
(god help me if I have a girl!)


----------



## jessabella

Jetters said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> well I tried..and already I have been turned down to the custom nappies:cry:
> ..hubby said we have to wait till bub arrives ..just incase the three white lines turn out to be a nubby nub!! hahaha:dohh:
> 
> Hubby is SMART! They are way too expensive to buy before you know they work... :haha:
> 
> I resisted Wee Notions throughout my pregnancy- figured I didn't need to get addicted to something so expensive :dohh: but then the Fluffy Swappers sent me a gorgeous WNOS when he arrived and that was it- addicted!
> 
> He is 9 weeks old and has had 4 smalls, 7 mediums and 6 WNOS, oooh and 2 wraps and 2 WNNN :rofl: :dohh: :rofl: :dohh:Click to expand...



and you know Im going to blame you when Hubby asks me how I got this addiction:haha:


----------



## Jetters

*guilty as charged!*


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Kaites said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Where do I get these little baby leg warmer things.
> We dont have these in Canada.
> The UK has so many more fun things!
> 
> www.cozybums.ca sell Babylegs with free shipping :thumbup: I also managed to find striped leg warmers at Dollarama that are the exact same size as babylegs last winter (I think they still carry them). hth :)Click to expand...

thank you!
shipping for the UK is going to kill me
Its nice to have these in Canada!


----------



## jessabella

I want to find these legwarmers for newborn in uk!


----------



## Jetters

^ ebay! cheap as chips x just type in babylegs


----------



## jessabella

aww..but my ebay account went crazy when someone stole the password years ago..so cant use ebay at the moment! cant be botthered with going through the hassle of trying to set up a new one!:nope:


----------



## pinkclaire

Can I bump this? I'm looking for ideas and love seeing all yours


----------



## binxyboo

More pre-loveds

Zebra bum
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs371.ash2/64978_433087956454_646376454_5409977_415540_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs400.snc4/46324_433088406454_646376454_5409992_3727011_n.jpg

ooga Booga Bum
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs291.snc4/40867_433451651454_646376454_5416895_1560220_n.jpg

Robot Bum
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs636.snc4/59649_434084496454_646376454_5426482_4237367_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs375.ash2/65365_434085486454_646376454_5426517_2118798_n.jpg


----------



## binxyboo

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs763.snc4/66370_435773721454_646376454_5460383_1353162_n.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

My WNOS
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2507.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jessabella

jelous!


----------



## eeyore007

If I hadn't have started reading this, I wouldn't have just been to weenotions and spent nearly £30 on a lush custom nappy! Bad mummy!! (tee hee)!!!


----------



## dougie

for some reason it wont let me upload but here ismy first custom WN
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=15342847&l=dd31c28edd&id=760860531


----------



## leafygreenmum

I am avoiding WN at the momment, I'm not even preggo yet & I've already started buying stuff!!! Can't wait to make my first WN custom, all of your fluff pics are soooo lovely, but I will wait...I....WILL....WAIT....!!! Phew! It's taking some will power!!!


----------



## mandarhino

dougie said:


> for some reason it wont let me upload but here ismy first custom WN
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=15342847&l=dd31c28edd&id=760860531

Pretty! Like the lion.


----------



## vixy

OH dear!! i ordered one!! Black cuddlesoft with a Lil monster on the bum :-D cant freaking wait!!!!


----------



## pa2k84

My (well Lucas) first wn - is meant to be for Christmas but had to get a few shots!
 



Attached Files:







lucas53.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww that's so cute, I love this thread! I'm going to get James a lil monkey one in just trying to find the right pic for it at the moment!


----------



## tannembaum

How long do wn usually take to arrive?? I want to get one for Elsies first xmas but I don't get paid till next week.


----------



## x-li-x

its about 2-3 week wait, normally more close to 3 x


----------



## vixy

retromum1 said:


> Here are a few of mine ;)
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs087.ash2/37682_474409388241_501483241_6699296_2522009_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs100.ash2/38343_468208798241_501483241_6535057_5108231_n.jpg
> 
> front
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs194.snc4/38061_468208228241_501483241_6535030_6867524_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs019.snc4/34325_467693603241_501483241_6523066_8319841_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs148.snc4/36756_465806703241_501483241_6470864_5080573_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs145.ash2/40565_480792948241_501483241_6870227_7778355_n.jpg
> 
> back
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs311.snc4/40868_480793008241_501483241_6870230_649650_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs311.snc4/40868_480793003241_501483241_6870229_7312081_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs093.ash2/38006_481516168241_501483241_6885583_7886930_n.jpg



wooowwwweeee do they still do the V dub one??? We are major Vdub fans over here!!!!!! xxx


----------



## vixy

found it!!! ordered one on behalf of my OH for christmas hahahah xxxx


----------



## tannembaum

x-li-x said:


> its about 2-3 week wait, normally more close to 3 x

That should be okay :) hope I get paid enough!


----------



## retromum1

Great we love it too and I'm sure Austin will look super cute in it :)


----------



## Mynx

I have 6 Wee Notions nappies... 4 of them preloved and 2 of them custom made for Evie :D 

Have a guess which are the "Evie Customs" :haha:
 



Attached Files:







PA230057.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jetters

:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Aww gorgoeus nappies! I must get a photo of mine :)


----------

